# External Keyboard on Laptop not functioning



## ktp (Apr 12, 2008)

I have an ASUS laptop, and I am using an external HP keyboard through an ps2/usb converter. This morning when I turned on my computer I realized that my external keyboard had stopped working so I had to use the laptop keyboard for a bit. Then when I started to type using the laptop keyboard, my letters were off and random numbers started to appear. Somehow randomly the num lock button was enabled so I disabled it. I don't know how that happened because everything was fine the day before. 

Now I am having trouble fixing my external keyboard. Only the special keys like the "sleep" or "search" button work, none of the other keys are functioning. I've tried uninstalling the external keyboard and letting windows detect it again but that did not help. When I was rebooting I found that the keyboard works during the reboot because I can toggle num/caps/scroll lock on it during the start up, but once XP loads it stops working. I've also tried booting in safe mode but the same problem occurs. I think this problem could be linked to the numlock problem I had with my laptop keyboard, I'm not sure.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to the system control panel, hardware tab. Click on the device manager button. Click on the + next to keyboard. Delete the entry for the external keyboard. Reboot. 

See if the laptop keyboard acts normal. If so, try the external keyboard again. Windows should reload the drivers.


----------

